# burton water well



## burtonboy (Feb 28, 2011)

i known about a well on burton washlands for quite some time today i just went over and had a look propoly in the light i was amazed to see what it held!but apparently i heard history of it where monks throw the babys into the well but amazingly cant find anything on the internet as of yet ! but i taken some pictures and fassinated on how it is boarded up and caged in...it has a padlock on the roof of it but will upload it when i can


----------



## Seahorse (Feb 28, 2011)

Good, good. I'll just move this thread until it becomes a report, OK?


----------



## burtonboy (Feb 28, 2011)

okeys that is fine


----------

